# SMooooookennnn!!!!



## verdge (Jul 7, 2007)

hey lovelies!!! It's been a while since I last posted here... this is my first time tryin this look... actually, I don't really know how you call this look..smoky or panda eyes or whatever...

here's what I used: All MAC unless stated
FACE: Full Coverage, well-dressed blush, velum e/s (cheekbones)
        Lightscapade Highlighter
EYES:Blacktrack Fluidline(Base and liner), Bei-ging (browbone base), Cloudbound e/s and Up at Dawn e/s (from Pandamonium quad), Carbon e/s, Softbrown e/s, Red cherry faux lashes in #82
LIPSucker tendertone, Bare Trance Lipstick
EyeBrows:Maple Browshader



























Aight!!! thanks for lookin'!!! Muah!!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 7, 2007)

Really, really pretty!!! Wish you had a closed eye shot but from what i can tell, you did a great job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really LOVE the lips!!!!


----------



## kimmy (Jul 7, 2007)

uh maze ing...i love this!


----------



## badkittekitte (Jul 7, 2007)

i am seriously taken back....thats so beautiful


----------



## hardcore_harlot (Jul 7, 2007)

Oh my god you are STUNNING and your skin is AMAZING. I hate you *kidding* lol. Very striking look hun- awesome


----------



## triccc (Jul 7, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## entipy (Jul 7, 2007)

This is wonderful, Verdge! You are just SO pretty! I had to show my husband. I said, "Look. She's soo pretty!" and he said, "Well, she's just gorgeous."


----------



## verdge (Jul 7, 2007)

thank you!


----------



## MACHOMULA (Jul 7, 2007)

You look AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## Backseat_betty (Jul 7, 2007)

This is very pretty! Smoldering eyes!!


----------



## XShear (Jul 7, 2007)

They eyes are very sexy ... I'm loving it! (Uh, I really didn't mean to quote Mickey D's ...)


----------



## yummy411 (Jul 7, 2007)

smoken hot lady!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 7, 2007)

Wow. Gorgeous.


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 7, 2007)

You, my dear, are gorgeous!


----------



## aquarius11 (Jul 7, 2007)

This is a very, very, VERY sexy look!  You look amazing and your MU is PERFECT...great job!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Jul 7, 2007)

you look stunning


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 7, 2007)

aaaahhhh -- you are so pretty!  these look more like professional headshots then FOTD shots!  

you did a great job -- thanks for sharing!


----------



## starangel2383 (Jul 7, 2007)

that is an absolutely gorgeous look. i love the eyes and i love the lipcolor that you used.


----------



## purplkaret (Jul 7, 2007)

whoaa!! i like it. u look like an asian ashley olsen! except hotter hehe


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 7, 2007)

you're fabulous! i love your cheeks! you should totally do a tut on this look please =]


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 7, 2007)

Wow! So sexyyyy!


----------



## bebixlove (Jul 8, 2007)

love this look!
wish you had a shot of your lids though


----------



## Kim. (Jul 8, 2007)

You're FOTDs are *always* amazing & You have beautiful features. 
What eye shadow did you use in your inner tearduct area (gold)?


----------



## verdge (Jul 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 

 
_You're FOTDs are *always* amazing & You have beautiful features. 
What eye shadow did you use in your inner tearduct area (gold)?_

 



I used Cloudbound e/s from Pandamonium quad


----------



## MACisME (Jul 8, 2007)

sultry =)


----------



## little teaser (Jul 8, 2007)

you have amazeing cheek bones


----------



## summerofmandie (Jul 8, 2007)

i love everything, you make me want to buy everything you used.


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 8, 2007)

You're stunning.

And I agree: A tutorial would be amazing. I'd love to try something like this, but I don't know where to begin!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 8, 2007)

Wow, you look absolutely amazing!!


----------



## Bybs (Jul 8, 2007)

I don't think you've done a FOTD that I haven't liked yet! Absolutely gorgeous as usual.


----------



## cocolulu (Jul 8, 2007)

wow you are so pretty! thank you for sharing with us <3


----------



## tropical_smiles (Jul 8, 2007)

I am in awwwee with this!!!!  Can you please do a tutorial on how you did this!! I love it!


----------



## verdge (Jul 8, 2007)

I would love to do a tutorial for you guys...Unfortunately, I have a 2 year old daughter that will break all my make-up... I do my make-up while she's asleep... that's why I only post fotd like once every 3 weeks ... I hope you guys understand... It's just no matter how I tell her to stop...she won't.. y'all know how 2 year-old kids are... they're TERRIBLE..yet so adorable (when they're asleep hahahah!!! joke)...


----------



## Morsel (Jul 8, 2007)

I ABSOLUTELY love this. Smokey eyes are my favorite.


----------



## breathless (Jul 8, 2007)

that looks wonderful! and i love the lips!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2007)

that's gorgeous !!!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jul 8, 2007)

Stunning ..and omg your cheeks are so pretty!


----------



## bhaerynden (Jul 8, 2007)

awesome !!! very pretty


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 8, 2007)

You look beautiful with that smokey makeup Verdge, woow! I love the shape you gave to your eye-makeup and your blending is perfect. I'd die to have your facial features (I want your cheekbones!!!).


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jul 8, 2007)

You have such a beautiful face. Great look!


----------



## d_flawless (Jul 8, 2007)

this is so beautiful!


----------



## magi (Jul 8, 2007)

Wow, this is so smokey.... Fantastic... Great job!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 8, 2007)

you look beautiful! Elegant and fierce! I love the lashes, where'd you get 'em?


----------



## makeba (Jul 8, 2007)

Now that is one of the sweetest photos i have seen. the application and combinations are simply awesome


----------



## ~*STArPRINCEZZ* (Jul 8, 2007)

Wow! This Look Is Gr8!


----------



## ColdNovember (Jul 8, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## verdge (Jul 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jilliandanica* 

 
_you look beautiful! Elegant and fierce! I love the lashes, where'd you get 'em?_

 
I got them from a random beauty store.. those stores that sells wigs...


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 8, 2007)

u r such a beautiful girl! good lord woman!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 8, 2007)

Stunning look!


----------



## lipshock (Jul 8, 2007)

This is one of the prettiest smoky eyes I've seen in a long time.  You pull it off so well!  You have such an incredible facial structure -- I'm jealous!  =)


----------



## awhookie7 (Jul 8, 2007)

Wow, you did a really great job. Keep it coming with more FOTD!!!


----------



## circe221 (Jul 8, 2007)

Absolutely fabulous!!!
Please, please PLEEEAAASSSEEE do a tut on this!!!


----------



## mistella (Jul 8, 2007)

i love this, you look sooo pretty!


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Jul 8, 2007)

Very Pretty!!!  Love the eyelashes.


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *verdge* 

 
_I got them from a random beauty store.. those stores that sells wigs..._

 
Thanks! I'll have to check out Hollywood or something because those lashes look so glam yet not porno haha. Love your FOTDs btw!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Jul 9, 2007)

you are gorgeous!


----------



## MAC is love (Jul 9, 2007)

wow-that's hot!!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jul 9, 2007)

Agg I wish I could fly you here to do my MU sometime,.....


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 9, 2007)

Love this look, really pretty.


----------



## greentwig (Jul 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stephie06* 

 
_you're fabulous! i love your cheeks! you should totally do a tut on this look please =]_

 





 TUT Please!
You are gorgeous, beautiful skin & MU!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jul 9, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## Caffy (Jul 9, 2007)

this is so beautiful! Thank you, your gorgeous!


----------



## JULIA (Jul 9, 2007)

You have really nice skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This look is really nice. Good job.


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Jul 9, 2007)

This look is absolutely rockin!

Definitely one of my favourites.


----------



## kishahughes (Jul 9, 2007)

Love It!!  U Are Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Aug 2, 2007)

This is so beautiful, and your skin is amazing.  Thank you so much for posting!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 2, 2007)

OMG!!! You are so frickin gorgeous it's insane!! Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## RoseLee (Aug 2, 2007)

This is very smokin!!


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Aug 2, 2007)

This is such a gorgeous look. You are so pretty ! I need the pandemonium palette now.


----------



## Bybs (Aug 2, 2007)

Amazingly beautiful.


----------



## gohgoomah (Aug 3, 2007)

you have SUCH beautiful facial features... my goodness, i think you'd be gorgeous without the makeup as well!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love this look though!


----------



## devin (Aug 3, 2007)

beautiful! i love it!!!


----------



## jannax212 (Aug 3, 2007)

absolutely gorgeous! you have insanely flaw-less skin!!!!


----------



## stephie06 (Aug 3, 2007)

wow you look amazing!


----------



## zerin (Aug 3, 2007)

aww sooo prettty..........btw you remind me of Mary Kate and Ashley....u look  a lil like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....its the second pic


----------



## GlamDazzled (Aug 3, 2007)

Uh, can we say - WOW! So So awesome and the application is so different and new. The best makeup I've seen in a while.


----------



## PrincessCrystal (Aug 3, 2007)

Fabulous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Going to a party tomorrow, and I think I'm going to *try* to do this look. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Daligani (Aug 3, 2007)

I can honestly say that I actually said this *out loud*..

"WHOA, damn right you are". 

Any questions?


----------



## Esperansa_b (Aug 3, 2007)

OMG you're amazing!! Looks SOOOOOO SEXY!!! 
I love the makeup!! you look so shiny and your skin is so perfect.. I'm so jelous! The contacts look so good on you too, and the lashes..... OMG.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Aug 4, 2007)

Beautiful! I love dark eye makeup. I love the lips.


----------



## evababbie (Aug 6, 2007)

WOW, u look gorgeous...


----------



## Emmi (Aug 6, 2007)

Grogeous look.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks gorgeous!


----------



## MAC_fanatic (Aug 6, 2007)

That FOTD is sooo pretty! Could you do a tutorial on it? But yeah..every FOTD you post is super pretty!


----------



## ivorygleam (Aug 6, 2007)

you are so pretty!
i love the gold on the inner crease it makes the dark on the lid just look so much, softer i guess? lol


----------



## MACaholic76 (Aug 6, 2007)

OMG! I am drooling over this gorgeous look! The lips are so beautiful with this eye combo!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Aug 6, 2007)

WOW!!

I love it!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 6, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## MAC_fanatic (Aug 11, 2007)

Since you can't do a tutorial..can you tell what eyeshadow goes where? =] thanks!


----------



## LindseySullivan (Sep 8, 2007)

this is beautiful!!


----------



## vina (Sep 8, 2007)

omg *drools*


----------



## krackatoa (Sep 9, 2007)

love this look!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 10, 2007)

I love it!!!!!!!!!!

I must do this look!!!


----------



## suziecutie (Sep 10, 2007)

Your MU looks amazing, as always.


----------



## Patricia (Sep 12, 2007)

you are amazing!


----------



## majacat (Sep 12, 2007)

this looks really great on you.. i think this may be my favorite lip color on you.


----------



## Jot (Sep 12, 2007)

totally hot!


----------



## Katura (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm officially in lvoe with you. Smokey eyes are my fave. and these rock.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 13, 2007)

Beautiful.


----------



## MissDiva (Oct 12, 2007)

girl you are just gorgeous and i love to watch your tuts on youtube.its a treat for me after a long day.


----------



## oooshesbad (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome job your make up is amazing


----------



## belldandy13 (Oct 14, 2007)

im totally jealous!  you are just crazy sexy...tutorial puleazzzzzzzzzzeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## zerin (Oct 14, 2007)

hot hot hot!!!


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Oct 14, 2007)

damn girl thats hott!!!!


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Oct 14, 2007)

This is /gorgeous/. Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Oct 16, 2007)

so hot


----------



## DylanAngel2001 (Oct 16, 2007)

I love the look!  You're soooo pretty!  How do you keep your face so clear?  I've heard so many people on boards say that Full Coverage breaks them out, but your skin looks great with or without makeup!


----------



## Tee23 (Oct 16, 2007)

Beautiful!!!


----------

